# Double Vision



## MAC ONE (Feb 15, 2012)

Took me 3 months to complete, It will be on display at the Milwaukee Muskie Expo World Championship Lure Contest Feb 14-16 2014


----------



## redheaded (Nov 1, 2009)

Very nice I like it I hope you do good in the contest


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That is sweet good luck


----------



## MAC ONE (Feb 15, 2012)

The bait is 13" long


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Beautiful MAC ONE !!!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Just beautiful! That should really stand out well against the competition. Love the line tie in the open mouth. Best of luck in the contest!


----------

